# 2011 CF-18 Demonstration Team Website Launched



## WingsofFury (16 Mar 2011)

Hi everyone,

The AF has launched it's 2011 CF-18 Hornet Demo Team website complete with a current schedule and bios of the pilot and crews from Cold Lake and Bagotville.

Pictures of the demo plane will be coming in early April, will post when available!

Attila


----------



## WingsofFury (1 Apr 2011)

Hot Ramp Photography exclusive - meet the 2011 CF-18 Demo Pilot and see this years paint scheme!

Meet the 2011 CF-18 Demo Pilot and Plane


----------



## WingsofFury (13 Apr 2011)

Hi everyone,

This year's demo plane looks sweet and the paint scheme should make for some great pics as it reaches for the sky during takeoff.

2011 CF-18 Demo - Take Off to Dirty Roll  

As well, read about how the 70th Anniversary of 409 Nighthawk Squadron is being celebrated through this year's demo bird.  The first flying pic of the aircraft is included!

70th Anniversary of 409 Squadron


----------



## dimsum (13 Apr 2011)

I'll second that it looks great.  It and the Snowbirds are here in Comox on their annual pre-season training flights.  I'm sure that the Wing is gearing up for the annual spike in noise complaints from the retired crowd  ;D


----------



## WingsofFury (27 Jun 2011)

Thought I'd share a couple of photos from the Bagotville and St. Thomas air shows this year - cheers.

On static at 3 Wing







Topside paint in Bagotville






Taking to the skies in St. Thomas






Burner and vapour in St. Thomas






And catching the cable at the end of it all...


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2011)

Nice!   :nod:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (17 Sep 2011)

Wings of Fury - Just got back from the Airshow over in Gatineau - Got there late and had to leave early....stupid brother!! I left as the Lanc, Hurricane, Spitfire, Mustang and P40 made their first pass - mezmorizing is all I can say. Sorry for posting here but there was no "Airshow 2011" thread.  I was going to PM you but thought I would do this in a thread in the hope that you may have some better pics than I got that you might feel compelled to post!  I still say you have the best job in the world!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (17 Sep 2011)

I got there late too and watched from a distance. Why were there only 8 snowbirds? It was weird to see one solo going through the motions without the other.


----------



## WingsofFury (19 Sep 2011)

Hey there everyone,

Its been a very long summer for me this year as I became personally involved with the Waterloo Airshow as their Media Manager.  I took all of July and most of August off to make sure that things were going smoothly with our show (which it did) and as such I didn't see any other shows.  Then, while on the treadmill one morning, my back decided to go out on me and I've been recovering from a torn muscle in my lower back.

As such, I didn't get to Toronto, Windsor, or Gatineau to take photos - what can you do?  On the upside, I'm now at about 75% and am looking forward to heading down to NAS Oceana for their centennial anniversary of naval aviation airshow this weekend.  I'll be sure to post the gallery once it's all done, probably about a week after I get back.

Here's a few shots from my time in Waterloo - great show, and next year we've got even bigger plans so if you're in the area swing on in and check it out.

2011 Waterloo Airshow Gallery

Break to land






Taxi






Snowbird Sunrise






CT-133 restored by the Jet Aircraft Museum, aka JAM






Harvard II in the morning sun






Viper Sunrise Canopy






Vintage Wings of Canada Discovery Air Hawk One


----------

